# Fahrradmarke unbekannt



## JosefMo (18. Juni 2017)

Guten Tag, 

vor kurzem habe ich von einem Bekannten ein Fahrrad vererbt bekommen.
Leider hat jener die Aufkleber vom Rahmen entfernt, weshalb ich mich jetzt frage, um welche Marke es sich bei meinem Fahrrad handelt.
An einer Stelle ist ein Teil eines Logos hängen geblieben, weshalb ich vermutem, dass die Marke auf rk endet (evtl Bergwerk?).
Falls ihr die Marke wiedererkennen solltet, oder vielleicht sogar das Modell würde mir das echt sehr weiterhelfen.



 

 

 

 

 

 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Josef


----------

